# Moebius Dracula



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Finally! An image of the standard Bela Lugosi kit with the new head. Sculpted by Jeff Yagher, it looks fantastic up close! Build and painted by David Fisher.










I Love this:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow! That looks exellent! Got both deluxe and standard kits on pre-order from cult's and I can't wait! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

No...Thank YOU for sharing...I hadn't realized they were up for pre-order...
So I just ordered them both too:thumbsup::thumbsup:
...and this picture is just the Standard Kit!!!
There is also going to be a DELUX Kit that includes a Victim!(Female I believe)
I just finished Pre Ordering them both From...
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Deluxe-Bela-Lugosi-Dracula-and-his-Victim-from-Moebius-PREORDER-RESERVATION-_p_1492.html
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Bela-Lugosi-from-Moebius-PREORDER-RESERVATION-_p_1196.html
Please note that the photo in the ad is not the final sculpt...The one I posted above ... IS !
Mcdee
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I like that a lot - much better than the recent Frankenstein release! Really looks like Bela. Anyone have any idea what the deluxe kit with victim will look like? That's the one I have on pre-order.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Haven't seen that picture yet, but after seeing this Standard kit...I can't wait to see the Delux one:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow! Nice!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks awesome! Thanks for posting this great pic McDee! :thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

You can't go wrong with Yagher and Fisher.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

So howcum ya didn't post this on the Moebius forum?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Now that looks really good. It should be their best horror figure by far. The mummy was so so and Frankenstein poor to say the least.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm buying this for sure.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John P said:


> So howcum ya didn't post this on the Moebius forum?


I'm pretty sure you know why
Well in all honesty, I'm sick of having my posts over there deleted...I like discussing models and hearing different opinions without having someone tell me what to think or say...I believe this Forum is called Hobby TALK...
Now How about that New Dracula Kit!!!..Looks like a winner to me:thumbsup:
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Definitly getting this one when it comes out!:thumbsupenis any chance of seeing a pic of the Delux Version?


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Oh my goodness!!! Is this model made by the same company that put out that L'il Abner-lookin' Frankenstein??? Are both of them Jeff Yagher sculpts?

This Dracula look fabulous! What scale is it?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Almost brings a tear to your eye.This is as good as someone could hope for in my opinion.Although we don't want to seem ungrateful for your showing us this magnificient picture,we can hardly wait to see Dracula with his victim.Will Dracula and victim be released at the same time as the Dracula only kit.I believe it would be wise to do so.Imagine someone buying the Dracula figure at first,only to find out later on that the same figure is now sold with a victim as a bonus.This could end up with these modelers having a slight sour grapes feeling toward Moebius.:drunk:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> .Imagine someone buying the Dracula figure at first,only to find out later on that the same figure is now sold with a victim as a bonus.This could end up with these modelers having a slight sour grapes feeling toward Moebius.:drunk:


I believe Moebius went the same route as Janus when they did their Dracula kit with the deluxe version and the seperate piece which made many happy modelers specially if they couldnt afford to spend the extra for the deluxe Dracula kit that include a bigger base and Bride


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Is the victim standing up looking horrified,or offering her neck to Dracula.Is she lying down on the floor,in a bed,or in a coffin.Any concept drawings for now?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I had always intended to pick up this kit to go with my other Moebius monsters but this definitely cements the deal. I wonder how they will integrate this pose when they add a victim to the kit? For one thing it would almost seem certain you will have to change the base and I wonder if they will have to change Dracula's stance? I don't know if I want to purchase the stand alone and then the kit with a victim or just hold off for the kit with the victim. I believe there is going to be a few months between and I may not be able to hold out that long! However if Drac's pose is different in each along with the base I would buy both anyway.

Bob K.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> No...Thank YOU for sharing...I hadn't realized they were up for pre-order...
> So I just ordered them both too:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> ...and this picture is just the Standard Kit!!!
> There is also going to be a DELUX Kit that includes a Victim!(Female I believe)
> ...


Glad I could be of some small service Mcdee!

Now if we could get someone to do 1313 Mockingbird lane!!! Does Jeff sculpt Haunted Houses? Lol! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mhorm (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks McD, it is pretty exciting seeing this kit. Moeibus really hit this one out of the park, can't wait.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

That is one seriously cool kit!! :thumbsup: Thanks for posting the pic Mcdee.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> Imagine someone buying the Dracula figure at first,only to find out later on that the same figure is now sold with a victim as a bonus.This could end up with these modelers having a slight sour grapes feeling toward Moebius.:drunk:


I doubt it. Half the people that buy this are going to know what they are getting. Its intended for a pretty narrow audience.

And, actually, lots of companies do the same thing. Eduard sells half of their aircraft models as a deluxe kit with photo etch, multiple decal options and sometimes some resin. But they sell stripped down econo versions with no extra details, one set of decals, etc. In the case of their Focke Wulf, the cheap version doesnt even have the plastic engine parts from the regular issue (its not visible, so dont worry) and the original multi part nose is replaced by a one piece molding.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Updated photo up on the website!:thumbsup:

http://www.moebiusmodels.com/

- Denis


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool beans, thanks McDee! :thumbsup: 

~RK~


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

My pleasure Roy and thanks for posting that link Denis...The closer you see that model the Better it looks:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

wolfman66 said:


> Definitly getting this one when it comes out!:thumbsupenis any chance of seeing a pic of the Delux Version?


Haven't seen it yet myself...But I ordered it sight unseen... But I'm telling you Danny...If this one here is the 'Standard' kit I can only imagine the DELUX kit:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> I'm pretty sure you know why
> Well in all honesty, I'm sick of having my posts over there deleted...I like discussing models and hearing different opinions without having someone tell me what to think or say...I believe this Forum is called Hobby TALK...
> Now How about that New Dracula Kit!!!..Looks like a winner to me:thumbsup:
> Cheers
> Mcdee


I actually don't pay much attention to what goes on around here in that respect, so, really no idea what you're referring to. But, whatever.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John P said:


> I actually don't pay much attention to what goes on around here in that respect, so, really no idea what you're referring to. But, whatever.


I've had posts deleted and Threads locked on the Moebius forum for no reason. So I don't bother with that forum anymore...Still love and support Moebius Models though :thumbsup: and always will:wave:
This new Dracula is second to none with the Lugosi look!
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm thinking of sculpting another version of Bela for any of you guys who don't like the New Yagher Sculpt...
What do you think....








Ok....ok....I'll work on it.....
Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Lose the hat and it's perfect!


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

They even got the correct ribbon applique detail on the neck of the cape! That's the first time I've ever seen that. Someone must have had great reference photos from the Broadway show. This is first rate. I can't wait to see the deluxe version. If the Lucy figure looks anything like Dorothy Peterson...


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...simply stunning! What is the scale of Bela , and the dimensions of the castle base?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

1/8th scale.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I really like the Broadway adaptation of this kit. And I'll definitely remember previous admonitions about white vests when putting mine together. The royal purple chosen for the cape really stands out too.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Although both kits are from Moebius, Jeff had nothing to do with the Frankenstein. My understanding is that Frank had the Frankenstein sculpted by a sculptor in China. No way a Yagher Frankenstein would ever have looked like that.



Frankie Boy said:


> Oh my goodness!!! Is this model made by the same company that put out that L'il Abner-lookin' Frankenstein??? Are both of them Jeff Yagher sculpts? This Dracula look fabulous! What scale is it?


----------

